# He should be so lucky...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

and he was...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

I think Kylie is really Fabby ;D (oi and before you lot get the wrong impression I am married ) hehehehe


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Tough job ;D

Almost as tough as this one http://www.mark.houseago.dsl.pipex.com/nippletweak.jpg


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I bet he knocks one or two out when he gets home at night. ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> and he was...


works both ways - luck lady :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I bet he knocks one or two out when he gets home at night


New tracks you mean ...


----------

